# Crypto History Pubs



## MedCorps (29 Mar 2008)

Mods:  Not sure if this should be here or in Military History.  Please feel free to move if I screwed up.  

The United States National Security Agency (the people responsible for the US Signals Intelligence – SIGINT – program) has put out the first few publications in their declassification initiative.  These now unclassified publications offer an unique and interesting looking into this world which outsiders seldom get due to OPSEC.  

The first four publications are: 

Spartans in Darkness (previously TOP SECRET//COMINT/XI) was first published in 1998 and looks at US SIGINT and the Indochina War from 1945 to 1975. 

Working Against the Tide – Part One (previously TOP SECRET/UMBRA/NOFORN) was first published in 1970 and looks at COMSEC monitoring and analysis in Southeast Asia.  Some neat stuff is included on Vietnam and VC intercepts of US clear text communications. 

In the Shadow of War  (previously TOP SECRET/UMBRA/NOFORN) was first published in 1969 and looks at the cryptologic community in the Vietnam
War up to the Gulf of Tonkin.  It has some considerable redaction. 

Purple Dragon (previously TOP SECRET/UMBRA/NOFORN) is a hallmark publication that looks at the origins and development of the US OPSEC program.  It was first written in 1993 and again has considerable redaction.  Nonetheless it is not a bad read if you if you are interested at the birth of the concept of OPSEC. 

You can find the publications here for download: 

http://www.nsa.gov/public/cryptologic_histories.cfm

Enjoy, 

MC


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (1 Apr 2008)

Edited to correct typo in subject title

Milnet.Ca Staff


----------

